# Oil pan gasket



## HighwayCruzin (Aug 20, 2015)

So took my car into the dealership and they told me that I have a leak in the oil pan gasket and the rear seal. Said it would take two days to complete and I am not guaranteed a loaner car during this time even though it's warranty work. Anybody else find two days to be extensive for this and awkward that they can't guarantee a loaner?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I could see "two days" if they have to order the part. I don't know what the rules are for loaners, but that sucks.


----------



## HighwayCruzin (Aug 20, 2015)

That's what I thought too. Not sure how much different the 1.4 is compared to other cars, but this is the first time I've ever heard of two days for a seal and gasket that is easily assessable.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Warranty time for a rear oil seal is 5.3hrs, oil pan gasket is 3.0hrs, and that is warranty time which is a ripoff. So yeah, 2 days is what would probably be quoted because that's probably not the only car the tech will be working on. I went off a 2013 Cruze with 1.4L because I didn't know what you had.


----------



## HighwayCruzin (Aug 20, 2015)

I have the same as you. I questioned it and couldn't really get a straight answer from the tech.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

If it's warranty it should be covered by GM to get a loaner or rental that GM pays for, not the dealership.


----------

